

Deploying Your SPA to Azure with Gulp - senoff
https://javascriptkicks.com/articles/4230

======
robertthegrey
While this SPA is specific to Durandal, the concept should work equally well
with Angular or Ember etc as there are gulp tasks already out there for those
frameworks and the rest of the post should be applicable then in that case.

